# Borat!



## ForSaKen8460 (Mar 12, 2007)

[/color]Has anyone seen the awesomness movie know as "Borat"?


----------



## DruoxTheFurrinator (Mar 12, 2007)

Yes. And it sucked.Â Â It was Racist.Â Â Written by Racists.Â Â Performed by a racist.Â Â And has 0 funny parts.Â Â The lines are repedative "That's NIIICE."Â Â The jokes arn't funny.Â Â The presentation is not funny.Â Â It is stupid humor.Â Â It is uninspired.Â Â There is 0 humor involved in any of that movie.Â Â The jokes are as repedative as the lines.Â Â The accent isn't convincing.Â Â And above all:Â Â Sending a Middle Eastern Faggot to the U.S. and following him around with a camera isn't a good movie idea.Â Â It's dumb, offensive, and just plain pointless.

Watch Monty Python.


----------



## The LP (Mar 12, 2007)

Yes, and I hated it.Â Â It was extremely demeaning towards women.Â Â Are we all of a sudden in the Middle Ages?

Also, did you know that the town in the beginning was a real town?Â Â Those people did NOT want to do all that as far as I remember reading.

(They tried to use Russian letters for the title, but it just looks like "Vordt" to me. xD )


----------



## capthavoc123 (Mar 12, 2007)

The guy who plays Borat (that's right, it's a character, people) is named Sacha Cohen. He's a white British comedian. He's not really from the Middle East (and by the way, Kazakhstan is not in the Middle East; who's ignorant now?).

Funny how something like Blazing Saddles can be regarded as a cultural classic because it's comedy at the expense of black people but Borat is not because it's comedy at the expense of Jewish people.

The underlying point of Borat was to point out the racism and sexism inherent in most of America. It's a great study in Sociology. It's critically acclaimed and a very good satiric comedy. I'm sorry if lesser minds are unable to look past the surface.


----------



## DruoxTheFurrinator (Mar 12, 2007)

capthavoc123 said:
			
		

> (and by the way, Kazakhstan is not in the Middle East; who's ignorant now?)
> 
> The underlying point of Borat was to point out the racism and sexism inherent in most of America.



The stereotype he's playing off is.  And no..actually it shows none of that....there is no point to it...just stupid humor with no substance behind it at all -.-"


----------



## The LP (Mar 12, 2007)

capthavoc123 said:
			
		

> The underlying point of Borat was to point out the racism and sexism inherent in most of America. It's a great study in Sociology. It's critically acclaimed and a very good satiric comedy. I'm sorry if lesser minds are unable to look past the surface.



I think you're giving the guy too much credit.  What was it a satire of?  It didn't make any kind of statement about society.  It was obviously just aimed at guys in their teens and 20's.


----------



## DruoxTheFurrinator (Mar 12, 2007)

and every 9-11 year old prick alive -.-"


----------



## capthavoc123 (Mar 12, 2007)

The LP said:
			
		

> I think you're giving the guy too much credit.  What was it a satire of?  It didn't make any kind of statement about society.  It was obviously just aimed at guys in their teens and 20's.


Like I said, it's a satire of the racism and sexism inherent in most of America. And as I also said, it's a shame that lesser minds can't look past the surface.


----------



## DruoxTheFurrinator (Mar 12, 2007)

it's a shame people condone such horrible behavior as "underlying" -.-"

Monty Python's 4x the wit this movie tries to mimic...it's sickening -.-"


----------



## Hanazawa (Mar 12, 2007)

I just think it's stupid that they felt it necessary to satirize the negative stereotypes of Americans; everyone in other countries is aware of them already, and the only people in America who are going to understand the message are the ones who didn't need this film to tell them about it.

I've seen clips and I have laughed at some of them, but I can't approve of Cohen's filmmaking practices (like calling Romanians Kazakhstani, misrepresenting himself to the people featured in his film, and allegedly participating in other underhanded tactics to get people to say or do things they otherwise might not have).

Upon further consideration, I don't even want to call it satire. Satire should be scripted; this is more like digging to find the worst dozen in a group of millions of people and then calling it an accurate description.

I (obviously) know real Americans and I've had the pleasure of knowing real people from Kazakhstan; this film does a poor job of representing either group, and IMHO would be a lot funnier if it wasn't relying on said misrepresentation. I'm probably the last person to jump on the Political Correctness patrol, but there's just _something_ in this I can't get around.

(first person to accuse me of being a racist american nationalist gets a big HAHAHAHAHAHA in their face)


----------



## The LP (Mar 12, 2007)

capthavoc123 said:
			
		

> The LP said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So you're calling me stupid because I was highly offended by the most offensive comedy in recent memory?Â Â I was first and foremost offended because the makers and Cohen knew NOTHING about culture in Kazakhstan but still had the nerve to portray them as pigs and women haters.Â Â It's only a satire if you KNOW something about the culture.  Cohen isn't even American.  I know this is just the internet honey, but I'm quite mad right now.Â Â That was childish no matter how you dress it up.

I REALLY do not want a fight, but it's not the intellectual film you clearly want it to be.


----------



## gust (Mar 12, 2007)

I wanted to see that, but all of my freinds and family who saw it told me it was aweful and shouldent waste my money on it.


----------



## DruoxTheFurrinator (Mar 12, 2007)

gust said:
			
		

> I wanted to see that, but all of my freinds and family who saw it told me it was aweful and shouldent waste my money on it.



Wise family...watch it at a friend's house...don't even waste the electricity in your house -.-"


----------



## capthavoc123 (Mar 12, 2007)

The LP said:
			
		

> I REALLY do not want a fight, but it's not the intellectual film you clearly want it to be.


I don't WANT it to be anything. I'm just analyzing it as I've been taught in my Sociology classes.


----------



## The LP (Mar 12, 2007)

capthavoc123 said:
			
		

> The LP said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I believe you, but I have a hard time picturing what kind of teacher would teach about that awful movie.  I thought teachers in this state could find better material. (I see we're both from North Carolina)Â


----------



## capthavoc123 (Mar 12, 2007)

My teacher isn't teaching about Borat. What gave you that idea?

I'm applying my knowledge of Sociology to a movie.


----------



## The LP (Mar 12, 2007)

Sorry, I misread I suppose.


----------



## Arsonos (Mar 12, 2007)

The humor was "too much" at time but i definitely agree that there are definite sociological commentary throughout. Notice, only the comedians and the mythical kahzakstans where doing things out of the ordinary. Everyone else was perfectly normal and acting as if they would in real life. I did laugh and thought there were alot of funny parts but it did go over the top at times. The naked wrestling in front of the mortgage brokers was probably the best. Slimy bastards lol.


----------



## SpirTheCatAyeaye (Mar 12, 2007)

Whoa...when I read the title and first post, I really didn't expect _this_ thread to cause this much drama...


----------



## Mega Wolf (Mar 13, 2007)

Sorry, the ads for this friggan movie pretty much tell the entire movie, I refuse to see it. I'm sure I'll eventualy see the thing later on when it comes out on TV and I dont have to pay any of my monies to see it, but I wont pay money for it, I dont want to condone movies like these, since there are probably so many more just like it already on the drawing board, if not already being filmed as we type.

It points out racism in America, true, yes, we know this Mr. Friggan obvious. Only an idiot would think there is no racism in America. And only an idiot would think that only racism against some races is racism. Racism is holding negetive thoughts or thinking less of your fellow man because of his race or religion, ANY race and ANY religion, at least thats the way I see it. I loved how people wanted to make the movie seem less offensive and more 'helpful then harmful' by saying 'But the guy who made it does not hate jews, he is a jew himself! That makes it ok to say!' No it friggan does'int, it still is racist as all hell, it dont matter WHAT race he is. But thats not the main reason I wont see the movie, I just wont see it because it does not look funny watching this guy make himself up to be a race he is'int and say the most offensive things to people just to get reaction from them. I would watch the movie if they had scenes where 'Borat' got the utter S^*t kicked outta him for being such a loudmouth racist, that would be funny to me. Then again, I watch stuff like jackass not for the gross stuff and mostly not for the pranks, but I like watching people get hurt, so long as they are doing it to themselves, and willing (I'll laugh at someone falling down stairs but I feel bad about it because its not something you want to laugh at normaly, for I has a soul... or at least part of one).

Some of you are saying that it is showing the racist parts of American culture, well duh, If you say you are not racist I can probably prove you wrong, and if I cant, I got a friend of mine who I KNOW can. Putting it on a big screne movie and showcasing it to the world does not make things any better, it just makes Americans look stupid, ignorant, simpleminded, closeminded, racist, backwater, guntoating, hillbilly, xenophobic, and hatefull of all things not American... but most other countries are the same way, if not worse. Of all things right now, do we really need to be reinforcing the idea of the common American as the 'We hate everyone, you in paticular, because we is dumb.' people world wide? As if the world does not have enough reasons to hate us.


----------



## DruoxTheFurrinator (Mar 13, 2007)

Mega Wolf said:
			
		

> Sorry, the ads for this friggan movie pretty much tell the entire movie, I refuse to see it. I'm sure I'll eventualy see the thing later on when it comes out on TV and I dont have to pay any of my monies to see it, but I wont pay money for it, I dont want to condone movies like these, since there are probably so many more just like it already on the drawing board, if not already being filmed as we type.
> 
> It points out racism in America, true, yes, we know this Mr. Friggan obvious. Only an idiot would think there is no racism in America. And only an idiot would think that only racism against some races is racism. Racism is holding negetive thoughts or thinking less of your fellow man because of his race or religion, ANY race and ANY religion, at least thats the way I see it. I loved how people wanted to make the movie seem less offensive and more 'helpful then harmful' by saying 'But the guy who made it does not hate jews, he is a jew himself! That makes it ok to say!' No it friggan does'int, it still is racist as all hell, it dont matter WHAT race he is. But thats not the main reason I wont see the movie, I just wont see it because it does not look funny watching this guy make himself up to be a race he is'int and say the most offensive things to people just to get reaction from them. I would watch the movie if they had scenes where 'Borat' got the utter S^*t kicked outta him for being such a loudmouth racist, that would be funny to me. Then again, I watch stuff like jackass not for the gross stuff and mostly not for the pranks, but I like watching people get hurt, so long as they are doing it to themselves, and willing (I'll laugh at someone falling down stairs but I feel bad about it because its not something you want to laugh at normaly, for I has a soul... or at least part of one).
> 
> Some of you are saying that it is showing the racist parts of American culture, well duh, If you say you are not racist I can probably prove you wrong, and if I cant, I got a friend of mine who I KNOW can. Putting it on a big screne movie and showcasing it to the world does not make things any better, it just makes Americans look stupid, ignorant, simpleminded, closeminded, racist, backwater, guntoating, hillbilly, xenophobic, and hatefull of all things not American... but most other countries are the same way, if not worse. Of all things right now, do we really need to be reinforcing the idea of the common American as the 'We hate everyone, you in paticular, because we is dumb.' people world wide? As if the world does not have enough reasons to hate us.



TL;DRÂ Â But I agree!


----------



## shy (Mar 13, 2007)

The humor was not supposed to be found in the character "Borat" as much as from the responses from the Americans who responded to him. Such as the rodeo announcer (who is now more or less out of a career for what he said in that movie), and the frat boys (who actually tried to sue after all the negative publicity they recieved [and lost horribly]). 

ZIP! (that would be the sound of the joke flying over peoples heads).

If you need something to relate to, its kind of like, a foreign Tom Green.
(though technically Tom Green is also foreign, isn't he Canadian or something?)

I didn't find the movie hilarious, I found it funny in a "I'm glad I watched this but also glad I didn't pay $9.50 in the movie theatre to watch it." It was funny like how Curb Your Enthusiasm was funny, in a way where it kind of hurt to watch, it was so awkward.


----------



## XeNoX (Mar 13, 2007)

I find it hilarious that people get so upset about Borat, it's the same format that has been presented for years if not even centuries (a person taking the role of a foreigner to ridicule his country/culture [yeah, I know, but the UK and the US are not that different])

people don't want positive stereotypes, they want to see dumb people. Dumb people giving dumb answers. We have something like that here with a French reporter 

I don't see why people perceive this as racist, comedy =/= racism, easy as that

oh and 
Kazakhstan lieks Borat


----------



## Hanazawa (Mar 13, 2007)

XeNoX said:
			
		

> oh and
> Kazakhstan lieks Borat



Buying the DVD to "see what all the fuss is about" isn't the same as liking it


----------



## missdavies (Mar 13, 2007)

didn't see it, the trailer looked lame.  but from the majority of posts in this thread i guess i didn't miss much


----------



## quark (Mar 13, 2007)

XeNoX said:
			
		

> I find it hilarious that people get so upset about Borat, it's the same format that has been presented for years if not even centuries (a person taking the role of a foreigner to ridicule his country/culture [yeah, I know, but the UK and the US are not that different])
> 
> people don't want positive stereotypes, they want to see dumb people. Dumb people giving dumb answers. We have something like that here with a French reporter
> 
> ...




I also like all the people who start crying about how he's anti-semetic. It's like...you do know that Sacha Cohen is Jewish, right?
Same thing with how people are getting so mad that he's making fun of idiots.  It's not like Borat is the first to do it.  We had a show in Canada called 'Talking to American's where this comedian, Rick Mercer, went to the States, and he was talking to Americans about Canadian 'issues'. Some of the issues were about how the Canadian government was dispatching seniors to iceflows, how we just got technology to heat the inside of our igloos without them melting, and how all the baby seals in Saskatchewan were dying as a result of the seal hunt.  An amazing amount of people that he spoke to acted like they knew all about these things, and never realized that he was just fooling them the whole time. Much like what Borat is doing.  And it's damn funny, in my opinion.
So for me, I loved the Borat movie, just like I loved him on Da Ali G Show.


----------



## XeNoX (Mar 14, 2007)

Hanazawa said:
			
		

> Buying the DVD to "see what all the fuss is about" isn't the same as liking it



I highly doubt most people would spend the money on a DVD if they would just want to find that out :V



			
				Quark said:
			
		

> We had a show in Canada called 'Talking to American's where this comedian, Rick Mercer, went to the States, and he was talking to Americans about Canadian 'issues'.


Congratulations for the Canadian Government finally legalizing VCRs btw 
Is it just me or is there a disturbing trend that is is becoming more and more unacceptable to make fun of your own ethnic group. People really need to chill


----------



## diarmaidhuthence (Mar 14, 2007)

People, please, it's just a film. A comedy film. It is not to be taken seriously or over-analysed to death. Watch it, or don't watch it. Like it, or don't like it. Don't give it meaning that doesn't exist.
 And I'd just like to point out that they were hardly going to use footage of people who caught on to Cohen or people who expressed decent opinions of others. Decency doesn't sell tickets.


----------



## SpirTheCatAyeaye (Mar 15, 2007)

diarmaidhuthence said:
			
		

> People, please, it's just a film. A comedy film. It is not to be taken seriously or over-analysed to death. Watch it, or don't watch it. Like it, or don't like it. Don't give it meaning that doesn't exist.
> And I'd just like to point out that they were hardly going to use footage of people who caught on to Cohen or people who expressed decent opinions of others. Decency doesn't sell tickets.



Seriously, all this drama over Borat, of all things...I'm not even going to mention THE thread that caused all the drama, even though it was locked before I even joined the site buit I read over out of curiousity...but really, this thread shouldn't become like that...


----------



## Renton Whitetail (Mar 31, 2007)

I haven't seen it (yet).Â Â I do know that there is this online cartoon that is a reenactment of the whole movie done in about 30 seconds by animated bunnies. Â Â Here's the link to it:http://www.starz.com/features/bunnyclub/borat/index.html


----------



## SpirTheCatAyeaye (Mar 31, 2007)

Anders said:
			
		

> I haven't seen it (yet).Â Â I do know that there is this online cartoon that is a reenactment of the whole movie done in about 30 seconds by animated bunnies. Â Â Here's the link to it:http://www.starz.com/features/bunnyclub/borat/index.html



Hmm, is there a way I can see what other bunny movies are on that site?


----------



## Renton Whitetail (Apr 23, 2007)

SpirTheCatAyeaye said:
			
		

> Hmm, is there a way I can see what other bunny movies are on that site?



Yes, here's the link to that page: http://www.angryalien.com


----------



## Esplender (Apr 25, 2007)

Well, I liked it.


----------

